# Won't Play Recorded Shows



## questors (Jun 4, 2009)

I tried to play a couple of shows that were recorded a a few months back. I got this message: "The TiVo box couldn't record this program because there was no signal. You may have tried to record on a channel that you do not receive". They are recorded on a channel (PBS) that I no longer receive due to a line up change, but I did receive the channel when the shows were recorded and they did record. I can watch the recorded shows vis IOS on my iPhone. They are there. 

Why do I get this message? I can stream the program, but not watch it on the Roameo.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Obligatory question: Have you rebooted the TiVo?


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

this has happened to me, bryan4980 found a workaround - delete the recording, recover it from the "recently deleted" folder, then try to play it again:

http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10339131#post10339131​
hope it helps.


----------



## questors (Jun 4, 2009)

I had rebooted, but that didn't help. I deleted the show and recovered it and it now plays just fine. Thanks for the replies.


----------

